# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  DSi Homebrew take massive strides foward!

## CJ Master

Article and Video here!

I can't wait for a Homebrew channel to come out!!

They dumped the NAND memory, so it's only a matter of time before they find the common key. (Heck, they may have found it already!!)

----------


## disturbedite

there is more than one card that works with the dsi now without the need for dumping...

----------


## CJ Master

> there is more than one card that works with the dsi now without the need for dumping...


I don't quite understand your post. Do you mean Flash cards like AceKard?

That's undesirable for 3 reasons.
1) Runs in DS-mode. That means that the extra hardware the DSi has (ram, cameras, etc.) are all turned off.
2) Takes up slot-1 if you want to play games (and looks pretty ugly)
3) Costs much more money then a 2GB SD card.

Point one is the bad part, for sure. Once we get access to DSi-mode, expect applications like Skype for the DSi!

----------


## disturbedite

> I don't quite understand your post. Do you mean Flash cards like AceKard?


yes.




> That's undesirable for 3 reasons.
> 1) Runs in DS-mode. That means that the extra hardware the DSi has (ram, cameras, etc.) are all turned off.
> 2) Takes up slot-1 if you want to play games (and looks pretty ugly)
> 3) Costs much more money then a 2GB SD card.


1. that will come with time.

2. the whole point of a flash card invalidates this point.

3. all of the ones for DSi i've looked at are extremely cheap.

----------


## CJ Master

> 1. that will come with time.
> 
> 2. the whole point of a flash card invalidates this point.
> 
> 3. all of the ones for DSi i've looked at are extremely cheap.


1. No it won't. It needs the common key to play in DSi mode, and by the time we find it flashcards will be obsolete.

2. Not if I don't want to get illegal backups from the web. The point of flashcards is homebrew - not piracy.

3. I'll give you that - but still - SD cards are still cheaper and MUCH more commonplace.

----------


## CJ Master

http://drunkencoders.com/2009/08/dsi...omment-page-1/

Souce code for the DSi hack released! It currently requires you to use assembly language due to space limitations. DSi homebrew channel is so close!  :Very Happy:

----------

